# Car Forums > Automotive News >  AMG to use F1 turbo technology in road cars

## rage2

https://www.motortrend.com/news/2021...etails-photos/

F1's MGU-H, which is an electric motor installed between the compressor and turbine, is coming to road cars. Instantly spin up the turbo to any speed at low RPMS and off throttle to eliminate turbo lag, and recover energy at full throttle to limit compressor speed (basically acting as an energy recovering waste gate).

MT thinks it's coming to 4 cylinders first, which on the road map looks to be the new C63 and updated versions of the 45 engine. Coupled with a hybrid drivetrain, that could mean a completely lag free 500+hp in a 2L 4 cylinder.

----------


## bjstare

Equal parts awesome and disappointing.

----------


## Xtrema

> Equal parts awesome and disappointing.



When you realize that you may as well just go buy a Model 3 and install these on it and it'll sound better.

----------


## heavyD

Is this any different than the 48V generator they use on the AMG GLE 53 outside of using a more powerful motor? I just don't think AMG cars will be the same without the V8 as that's their bread and butter. As an enthusiast I feel engine character matters to me as it adds to the drama of driving fast. 4-cylinder engines suck and electric motors while effective have no aural appeal.

----------


## rage2

> Is this any different than the 48V generator they use on the AMG GLE 53 outside of using a more powerful motor?



Yes. The 53 has 2 systems.

1. Electric supercharger. This is completely separate from he actual turbo itself. On demand, it spins up and compresses a small amount of air. That air is directed to the intake at low rpms for power, and directed to the exhaust turbine at higher rpms to spin the turbo up faster.

2. Motor generator between engine and transmission. This charges the system when decelerating, and sends powers (up to 21hp) to torque fill even more, as well as reduce fuel consumption.

The new e-turbo is the MGU-H setup in F1. This splits the compressor and turbine, and puts a motor/generator between the shaft that connects both sides. This replaces #1 completely. At any rpm, when you go on throttle, the motor will instantaneously spin up the compressor to the needed rpm, feeding compressed air instantly on throttle tip in so there's zero turbo lag. This also replaces the function of the waste gate (although the waste gate is there as backup in case this thing fails). It mimics the function of a waste gate by controlling boost and compressor speed by slowing down/maintaining shaft speed and generating electricity with the generator in between the compressor and turbine. In F1, at full throttle, the e-turbo MGU-H generates enough electricity to add 70hp to the electric motor at max boost. Basically recovering waste exhaust energy.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Yes. The 53 has 2 systems.
> 
> 1. Electric supercharger. This is completely separate from he actual turbo itself. On demand, it spins up and compresses a small amount of air. That air is directed to the intake at low rpms for power, and directed to the exhaust turbine at higher rpms to spin the turbo up faster.
> 
> 2. Motor generator between engine and transmission. This charges the system when decelerating, and sends powers (up to 21hp) to torque fill even more, as well as reduce fuel consumption.
> 
> The new e-turbo is the MGU-H setup in F1. This splits the compressor and turbine, and puts a motor/generator between the shaft that connects both sides. This replaces #1 completely. At any rpm, when you go on throttle, the motor will instantaneously spin up the compressor to the needed rpm, feeding compressed air instantly on throttle tip in so there's zero turbo lag. This also replaces the function of the waste gate (although the waste gate is there as backup in case this thing fails). It mimics the function of a waste gate by controlling boost and compressor speed by slowing down/maintaining shaft speed and generating electricity with the generator in between the compressor and turbine. In F1, at full throttle, the e-turbo MGU-H generates enough electricity to add 70hp to the electric motor at max boost. Basically recovering waste exhaust energy.



This sounds completely awesome to me.

----------


## Buster

This actually sounds like it would be a fun setup.

Mercedes knows how to build fun 4 cylinder motors too.

----------


## bjstare

I'd love it if they'd pair it with an I6 of some type. I know that's not really MB's thing though. It's mostly just the 4cyl that's off-putting for me, especially given how awesome their V8s are (were?).

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I'd love it if they'd pair it with an I6 of some type. I know that's not really MB's thing though. It's mostly just the 4cyl that's off-putting for me, especially given how awesome their V8s are (were?).



You (and a lot of people) have real hang-ups about the geometry of engines. I'll bet if you locked the hood and put a V8 badge on the fender people would be creaming thier jeans like a high school confidential.

----------


## bjstare

> You (and a lot of people) have real hang-ups about the geometry of engines. I'll bet if you locked the hood and put a V8 badge on the fender people would be creaming thier jeans like a high school confidential.



Honestly, it's more of a sound thing for me. V8 and I6 sound great. V6's almost never sound good. I4 only sounds good if it's in a sport bike and revs to 9 million RPM.

I could go into weight distribution, compatibility with different AWD configurations, etc., but really that'd be significantly overreaching on my part. I just like loud noises.  :dunno:

----------


## rage2

> I'd love it if they'd pair it with an I6 of some type. I know that's not really MB's thing though. It's mostly just the 4cyl that's off-putting for me, especially given how awesome their V8s are (were?).



I’m driving an AMG I6 hybrid right now. Guaranteed this will be used in this engine at some point to replace the existing electric compressor.

Mercedes is ditching their V6 for the I6 this generation. All the 450s and 53s are I6 since 2020 MY.

----------


## bjstare

> I’m driving an AMG I6 hybrid right now. Guaranteed this will be used in this engine at some point to replace the existing electric compressor.
> 
> Mercedes is ditching their V6 for the I6 this generation. All the 450s and 53s are I6 since 2020 MY.



Oh right right right. Idk how I forgot the 53 was an I6. Will the new 63 be a hopped up version of yours, and 73 will be V8 hybrid? and 43 I4 hybrid?

Regardless, that's awesome they've got an I6 in the lineup that will probably be used for some time.

----------


## rage2

> Oh right right right. Idk how I forgot the 53 was an I6. Will the new 63 be a hopped up version of yours, and 73 will be V8 hybrid? and 43 I4 hybrid?
> 
> Regardless, that's awesome they've got an I6 in the lineup that will probably be used for some time.



73 is V8 PHEV for sure. New 63 is supposedly I4 Hybrid but who knows. 43 (V6) is mostly discontinued, just waiting on C and GLC next gen in MY2022 and MY2023. Not sure if the 43 name is retiring or what.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm waiting for the E93 Estate.

----------


## Darell_n

Imagine if they could spin up the electric motor and somehow transfer the torque directly to the wheels. I know its crazy talk, please continue complicating reciprocating piston engines.

----------


## Xtrema

> Not sure if the 43 name is retiring or what.



Well, they just detuned the I6 and slap a 43 badge on the 4 door GT while 53 exist as well.

----------


## heavyD

> You (and a lot of people) have real hang-ups about the geometry of engines. I'll bet if you locked the hood and put a V8 badge on the fender people would be creaming thier jeans like a high school confidential.



It's no different than automatic vs DCT vs manual transmissions. They all accomplish the same task but there's differences between how they carry it out and pros and cons for each. Plenty of people have strong opinions about which one they prefer. V8+ engines sound the best and there's no replacement for displacement. Inline 6 engines have always been superior to V6 as they are simpler in design, produce less vibration, and sound much better. There's a reason the inline 6 is making a comeback. I've owned as many turbocharged 4 cylinder powered cars as anyone and while there are some good ones they are now pretty well all the same now with a bit of lag, big midrange, and power tapering off after 5k RPM and they all sound bad. If you put a V8 badge on a car with a 4 cylinder exhaust people will be making an awkward and confused face the moment you rev out the engine.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> When you realize that you may as well just go buy a Model 3 and install these on it and it'll sound better.



The hilarious part is many german cars have just as authentic of exhaust note.

----------


## cam_wmh

> The hilarious part is many german cars have just as authentic of exhaust note.



hah yep, my peasanty Golf R does. And ya know what, I like it now. lol

----------


## speedog

> The hilarious part is many german cars have just as authentic of exhaust note.



Yupp, fake exhaust and/or engine sound generators have been a thing now for a while on numerous vehicles - put your hand up if you're a beyond member with a vehicle that has electronic sound generators. You know you're out there, hell, some of you may not even know you're out there.

----------


## bjstare

> Yupp, fake exhaust and/or engine sound generators have been a thing now for a while on numerous vehicles - put your hand up if you're a beyond member with a vehicle that has electronic sound generators. You know you're out there, hell, some of you may not even know you're out there.



German car with sound generator, checking in.

I have it turned off though.

----------


## rage2

I wish I had fake sounds.

----------


## killramos

GTI had an in engine bay noise maker

M235i had interior sound in the speakers due to sound deadening, actually sounded pretty good outside.

C63S... if it had fake sound in the speakers I couldn’t hear it over the sound of the AMG V8 lol

Pretty sure my truck has nothing?

Mustang definitely has nothing

Lexus sounds faker than a Thai hooker

----------


## rage2

> GTI had an in engine bay noise maker
> 
> M235i had interior sound in the speakers due to sound deadening, actually sounded pretty good outside.
> 
> C63S... if it had fake sound in the speakers I couldn’t hear it over the sound of the AMG V8 lol
> 
> Pretty sure my truck has nothing?
> 
> Mustang definitely has nothing
> ...



Mercedes doesn’t do fake engine noise, sort of. If you opt for the acoustic comfort package, it will amplify the engine noise over the speaker though. Apparently the acoustic comfort package is so good you can’t hear shit.

----------


## speedog

> Mercedes doesn’t do fake engine noise, sort of. If you opt for the acoustic comfort package, it will amplify the engine noise over the speaker though. Apparently the acoustic comfort package is so good you can’t hear shit.



So if it's electronically copied engine noise, then it's real?

----------


## killramos

> So if it's electronically copied engine noise, then it's real?



it’s better than pumping the sound of a different engine into the interior lol.

Apparently with coding I could have made my 2 series sound like an M6 inside. That would have been hilarious.

----------


## rage2

> So if it's electronically copied engine noise, then it's real?



If you’re buying the acoustic comfort package to drown out outside noise, I don’t think that buyer would even think of the authenticity of engine noise. It’s literally just there for familiarity. But yea, piping in engine sounds from the stereo is surely more authentic than synthetic noises to sound aggressive.

----------


## rage2

bump. Since we don't have a w206 C63 thread yet, this is prob the best place for this. Some details of the new 63 platform is starting to come out. Will make its debut in the 2022 C63 at the end of this year. 4Matic is standard. In top 63S trim, looking at 550hp, broken down in the following manner:

- 416hp from the M139 I4 turbo from the A45S.
- 201hp from rear electric motor. This is powered purely by the battery. 
- 21hp from ISG, the stater/motor generator. This is only used at low revs.
- Turbo replaced with the "MGH-H" electric turbo, which is also featured in the AMG One. This will not dump power straight to the motor like in F1 or AMG One, but will be used exclusively to keep the hybrid battery charged.

3L/100km mixed fuel consumption with 65km of electric only range. The big downside is weight, balloons to 4400lbs, but offering 50:50 balance (finally).

----------


## killramos

Would have hoped for at least the straight 6 in top trim...

How does the AWD work? I’m assuming it’s not electric rear ICE front as that would be ridiculous.

I’m sure it will be fast but it sounds, or as least will sound, kindof meh aside from a techie angle. I can’t say I want one.

----------


## Xtrema

> How does the AWD work? I’m assuming it’s not electric rear ICE front as that would be ridiculous.



Sounds like NSX or RAV4. Wonder if the battery placement is under rear seat and a smaller fuel tank or come out of the trunk area. 65km sounds like it'll be 16-20kwh battery.

4400 is a bit heavy too. Consider Model 3 Performance is only a bit over 4000. 

Sound? All European cars already got neutered on that regardless of drivetrain.

----------


## rage2

Electric motor is rear wheel only. ISG is tied to the ICE, which drive the 4matic system for AWD, so front wheel is purely ICE powered. Drift mode disengages power to the front for full RWD.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Electric motor is rear wheel only. ISG is tied to the ICE, which drive the 4matic system for AWD, so front wheel is purely ICE powered. Drift mode disengages power to the front for full RWD.



Is rear axle only electric, meaning drift mode is electric only? Or is there a driveshaft going backwards?

----------


## killramos

> Is rear axle only electric, meaning drift mode is electric only? Or is there a driveshaft going backwards?



Not going to be drifting a 4400lb car much with a 200HP electric motor.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah, probably true, I'm bad at maths.

----------


## rage2

4matic from ICE and ISG goes front and rear wheels. Electric motor rear wheels only. Not sure how that all integrates together and why they didn't replace the ISG with a 200hp version instead so that the total power runs thru 4matic. I'm not an engineer.

----------


## riander5

> 4matic from ICE and ISG goes front and rear wheels. Electric motor rear wheels only. Not sure how that all integrates together and why they didn't replace the ISG with a 200hp version instead so that the total power runs thru 4matic. I'm not an engineer.



Arent they saving the weight of an extra motor by running RWD only?

----------


## Xtrema

> Arent they saving the weight of an extra motor by running RWD only?



But adds the mechanical linkage/weight by keeping the shaft for ICE to drive the rear.

They do promise a mid 3 0-100. Still trying to wrap my head around how the rear motor comes in play if rear wheels are also driven by ICE.

----------


## riander5

> But adds the mechanical linkage/weight by keeping the shaft for ICE to drive the rear.
> 
> They do promise a mid 3 0-100. Still trying to wrap my head around how the rear motor comes in play if rear wheels are also driven by ICE.



Wrap a belt around the driveshaft  :Burn Out:

----------


## rage2

> But adds the mechanical linkage/weight by keeping the shaft for ICE to drive the rear.
> 
> They do promise a mid 3 0-100. Still trying to wrap my head around how the rear motor comes in play if rear wheels are also driven by ICE.



ICE drives all wheels. Electric just rear. It's just leaks right now so it could be wrong. Some vague details on how it works:

https://media.daimler.com/marsMediaS...l?oid=41475240

Basically 2 input shafts, one pre transmission (from ICE + ISG) and one post transmission (electric motor). Probably post 4matic as well if it's RWD only. All packaged in one single transmission/4matic unit.

----------


## bjstare

I think it sounds great, albeit the 4cyl thing really doesn't do it for me.

I can also imagine what the out of warranty repair bills are going to look like  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

> I think it sounds great, albeit the 4cyl thing really doesn't do it for me.
> 
> I can also imagine what the out of warranty repair bills are going to look like



Basically 3 interdependent power trains haha

----------


## blownz

Definitely sounds overly complicated to me. Hope it is worth the effort.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Can I interest you in a car that has a turbo and supercharged gasoline engine plus electric motors and AWD? Volvo would like to chat.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I can also imagine what the out of warranty repair bills are going to look like



Where do all these disposable cars go after warranty? haha I can't imagine anyone wanting to own one of these later, the resale should be abysmal.

----------


## rage2

Cars have been disposable for a long time. It’s not like transmissions are easily serviceable these days. Same with EVs, breach a battery pack, you’re replacing the whole thing.

You can argue it’s more things that can go wrong, but hybrids like the Prius shows that’s not a huge issue.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Cars have been disposable for a long time. It’s not like transmissions are easily serviceable these days. Same with EVs, breach a battery pack, you’re replacing the whole thing.
> 
> You can argue it’s more things that can go wrong, but hybrids like the Prius shows that’s not a huge issue.



Fair. Ain't nobody too worried about fixing a used Toyota though haha

----------


## blownz

> Fair. Ain't nobody too worried about fixing a used Toyota though haha



I know someone with a ~2014 Sienna and the transmission went at ~150,000km. They were quoted $14K at the dealership. That was after the dealer charged them $1,600 for the first "fix".

Don't get me wrong, Toyota is arguably the best when it comes to reliability but they still have problems and are expensive to fix. The person I know fixed it and still brags about how good Toyota is...

----------


## killramos

Our FJ cruiser was a complete piece of shit.

The 2 NX’s we have had since have been rock solid though.

I’ll admit it’s not something I worry that much about with a new car, and I rarely keep them long enough to matter.

----------


## npham

There was no fixing in that situation - it was a replacement. Transmissions and many other parts are too difficult to repair/work on these days for your average shop, so they would rather drop in a replacement than take it apart and make it worse.

----------


## rage2

> I know someone with a ~2014 Sienna and the transmission went at ~150,000km. They were quoted $14K at the dealership. That was after the dealer charged them $1,600 for the first "fix".
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Toyota is arguably the best when it comes to reliability but they still have problems and are expensive to fix. The person I know fixed it and still brags about how good Toyota is...



That’s my point. Everything is expensive to fix hence disposable. Don’t fear the complexity. Enjoy the experience haha.

----------


## rage2

For those with Apple one subs...

https://apple.news/A4Pof7jO0SX-KSYoKDJLhEQ

Car magazine published some details here as well. Reading further into the magazine, the SL and GTs look to be going 4 cylinder too.  :Shock:

----------


## killramos

Gross

----------


## bjstare

> Gross



They'll be electric soon enough, idk what's worse haha  :dunno:

----------


## riander5

Basically buy and hold your v8's made in the last 5 years or (or next 5 for domestics) cause their ain't gonna be any in the future

----------


## killramos

> They'll be electric soon enough, idk what's worse haha



In my books. I think a 4Cyl C63S is worse.

----------


## rage2

V8 still available in the GT 63s and 73s. 

Honestly, I don’t care if it’s 4 cylinders, if it drives with torque everywhere and instant response, works for me. It’s not like the 45 engine sounded bad or anything.

----------


## Xtrema

> Basically buy and hold your v8's made in the last 5 years or (or next 5 for domestics) cause their ain't gonna be any in the future



https://www.motortrend.com/news/2022...t-look-review/

One heck of swan song before GM turn itself into Tesla.

----------


## riander5

> https://www.motortrend.com/news/2022...t-look-review/
> 
> One heck of swan song before GM turn itself into Tesla.



Man... Cadillac is doing it right these days

----------


## rage2

Confirmed C63 gets the f1 mgu h. 650hp AWD zero lag. Same unit from the amg one, same unit going into GT73. Fuck ton of tech details in the slides. 

https://www.motor1.com/news/497818/m...rmance-future/

----------


## ExtraSlow

This coming to E class?

----------


## rage2

> This coming to E class?



Probably.

----------


## killramos

Place an order yet?

----------


## rage2

> Place an order yet?



Need to move first. Need more garage space.

----------


## benyl

> This coming to E class?



This coming to the AMG-one?  :ROFL!:

----------


## rage2

> This coming to the AMG-one?



Technically yes since the one is delayed haha. It shares the same mgu-h turbo.

----------


## Buster

My interest in cars is inversely proportional to how much techno wizardry they have.

I begrudgingly accepted turbos. I like DCTs.

Otherwise I guess it is no accident that I'm now driving a minivan and a ute.

----------


## Buster

Can it do this?

----------


## killramos

Presumably it can. Just not well

----------


## rage2

It can. One of the slides shows AMG sound experience. I’m guessing it’s got speakers in exhaust Audi style.

----------


## legendboy

This tech is called regenerative breaking. I think it was first used with VFD's quickly slowing down ac motors and the use of breaking resistors. Instead of dumping motor velocity energy back into city mains as machine tool manufactures did, now they dump the regen current into a breaking resistor. HAAS cnc machines use a stove element, I use a 40ohm wire wound resistor. Instead of dumping that current into heat dissipating element they are routing it back into the charging system. Took them long enough!
`

----------


## Buster

> It can. One of the slides shows AMG sound experience. I’m guessing it’s got speakers in exhaust Audi style.

----------


## heavyD

I can't deny the AMG 4-cylinder engine is impressive but the exhaust note of the AMG CLA 45 sounds like dog shit. I suppose we just have to accept that this is the future and a reason to hold on to the last ICE performance vehicles as long as possible. EV's are extremely fast but sterile experiences and we are going to lose out on individual personalities from car to car as they all morph into fast appliances.

----------


## Xtrema

> EV's are extremely fast but sterile experiences and we are going to lose out on individual personalities from car to car as they all morph into fast appliances.



Remember that Kia just announced a mid 3s 0-100 EV for next year that probably will share the toys with Genesis GV60. And Lexus is promising one in 2025. EV will democratized straight-line speed.




> Confirmed C63 gets the f1 mgu h. 650hp AWD zero lag. Same unit from the amg one, same unit going into GT73. Fuck ton of tech details in the slides. 
> 
> https://www.motor1.com/news/497818/m...rmance-future/



How do they package that into SUVs or Wagons?

----------


## Buster

> Remember that Kia just announced a mid 3s 0-100 EV for next year that probably will share the toys with Genesis GV60. And Lexus is promising one in 2025. EV will democratized straight-line speed.



Interesting discussion on this topic by the TG guys recently. It's not so much that straight line speed has been democratized, it's that it has been destroyed as an interesting trait in cars. My views on this are well known around here - I have no inteest in 0-60 times or 1/4 mile times, etc.

skip to 1:12.

----------


## bjstare

> Confirmed C63 gets the f1 mgu h. 650hp AWD zero lag. Same unit from the amg one, same unit going into GT73. Fuck ton of tech details in the slides. 
> 
> https://www.motor1.com/news/497818/m...rmance-future/



442hp from the 2.0l is wild.

The solution is simple though, just don't be poor and get a car that has the V8 hybrid powertrain. Best of all worlds. Unfortunately for me, I'm poor.

edit: That was a great little video. My two takeaways were 1) range should _actually_ be measured in how long you can go between pee breaks, and 2) that at some point soon all cars will have effectively the same underpinnings and you can just plop whatever body on top you want (e.g. Mercedes W124 500E with electrics underneath... what a fantastic concept).

----------


## ExtraSlow

#dontbepoor

----------


## npham



----------


## killramos

It’s really not that good looking is it? Not M4 bad, but that isn’t saying much.

Who told Mercedes to take design inspiration from the CLA?

----------


## Buster

This is why my interest has turned to home renovations.

----------


## rage2

Was at the dealer today. New C class will be sedan only in NA. They’re not bringing the wagon here, and no coupe or cab.

----------


## Buster

> Was at the dealer today. New C class will be sedan only in NA. They’re not bringing the wagon here, and no coupe or cab.



also missing 4 cylinders.

----------


## ExtraSlow

No c-wagon? Dafuq?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Is that why the C43 wagon base price went up like $9k this year?

----------


## npham

I heard sedans only as well. I wonder if they will eventually bring the other models over as supply chains catch up.

----------


## ExtraSlow

As much as people don't buy wagons, I thought they also didn't buy sedans? Baffled.

----------


## bjstare

> As much as people don't buy wagons, I thought they also didn't buy sedans? Baffled.



They buy utility vehicles of varying sizes. 

That sucks they won’t bring the c wagon. Hopefully they don’t kill the e wagon.

----------


## rage2

E wagon is getting lower numbers here starting next year. They’re not selling enough of them, just no demand compared to SUVs. Because of lower numbers, dealers are only going to order 53 and 63s next year. Same goes for E coupes and cabs. I’m considering moving to an E53 cab and there are no allocations until October next year at the earliest. The prices have also jumped considerably, optioned out its 120k now (was 106k 2 years ago with the same options). 

Most likely, in 2 years time with the new E class, the coupe and cab will be gone. Fucking SUVs.

----------


## riander5

> Is that why the C43 wagon base price went up like $9k this year?



I noticed they are hella expensive too, MB ads keep hitting me up for 70-80k C43's are they out of their minds

----------


## bjstare

E wagons and the Audi wagons are probably going to retain their value pretty well in the coming years.

----------


## Buster

I might pre-order one.

Who needs 8 cylinders?

@rage2

----------


## rage2

> I might pre-order one.
> 
> Who needs 8 cylinders?
> 
> @rage2



Glad you are finally seeing the light.

----------


## bjstare

> I might pre-order one.
> 
> Who needs 8 cylinders?

----------


## killramos

Way too late for April fools

----------


## Buster

> Glad you are finally seeing the light.



I'm born again.

----------


## shakalaka

Sounds more like just getting old. lol.

I guess I will be there in a decade or so as well.

----------


## killramos

I think Buster could use a nice 4 cylinder GLE

----------


## heavyD

> Glad you are finally seeing the light.



Ha ha you have to be a real brand fan (I didn't use the word fanboy because I know the MB love here is rampant and I'm just having fun) to be exited by this car. MB can't meet regulations with their V8's and aren't ready for EV so this is their compromise complete with F1 buzzwords to distract from the fact a kid in a $30k WRX will be laughing at the exhaust note of your $100k+ Benz.  :Angel:

----------


## killramos

Not sure kids in wrx’s are the ones to be making judgements on exhaust notes  :ROFL!:

----------


## Buster

Aren't they making a V8 version of same?

----------


## killramos

> Aren't they making a V8 version of same?



More than you can afford pal.

And by you, I mean cheap fucks like me.

----------


## Buster

I'm pretty sold on the 4 banger and the hybrid. Game changer.

@rage2

----------


## bjstare

> Aren't they making a V8 version of same?



doooo iittttt

----------


## killramos

> I'm pretty sold on the 4 banger and the hybrid. Game changer.
> 
> @rage2



I could use one for mowing my lawn.

----------


## Xtrema

> Aren't they making a V8 version of same?



Yes good for 800HP+

----------


## rage2

https://www.motortrend.com/news/2022...nd-1033-lb-ft/

831hp, 1033tq to be exact.

----------


## shakalaka

For whatever reason the shape of the GT63 has never grown on me. Beast of a car for sure but I just don't like the back sloping end for some reason.

----------


## rage2

I’m expecting that drivetrain to completely replace the 63 because of stricter CAFE regulations. E class, SL class, and all the SUVs.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> https://www.motortrend.com/news/2022...nd-1033-lb-ft/
> 
> 831hp, 1033tq to be exact.



Me likey bread sticks.

----------


## cam_wmh

> For whatever reason the shape of the GT63 has never grown on me. Beast of a car for sure but I just don't like the back sloping end for some reason.



Wrong, it’s fucking gangster & gorgeous. Like the A7, and og CLS.

----------


## killramos

Out of all the words to describe the Gt63 coupe, Gangster and Gorgeous do not come to mind.

----------


## heavyD

I like it from the front and the rear end is clean but I'm not a fan of the sloping coupe style. Their headlight design is kind of meh compared to what Audi and BMW are doing but otherwise a handsome car IMO.

----------


## cam_wmh

> Out of all the words to describe the Gt63 coupe, Gangster and Gorgeous do not come to mind.



Well yeah, I imagine those words haven’t been typed by you in a couple decades or more.

----------


## heavyD

> Well yeah, I imagine those words haven’t been typed by you in a couple decades or more.



I wouldn't consider "gorgeous" a slang term.

----------


## killramos

> Well yeah, I imagine those words haven’t been typed by you in a couple decades or more.



That’s the nicest thing anyone has ever said about me

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Thats the nicest thing anyone has ever said about me



Maybe it's "brilliant". But pronounced as a British _Football_ announcer who overuses it to death.
Describing athletic prowess as if it was an intellectual achievement causes a rustling right in my jimmies.

----------


## rage2

Bump. New c63 details. 

https://www.roadandtrack.com/news/a4...3-power-specs/

660hp (probably in short 10-20s bursts while maintaining 550hp constant) and weighing less than outgoing model.

----------


## killramos



----------


## Disoblige

Holy shiet.

----------

